# Anyone doing/done couch 2 5k?



## mrsp14

I'm starting tomorrow... Nervous cos I've never been a great runner but hoping I can do the whole 9 weeks and that it'll help shift some chub!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I did it and I loved it! I repeated some sessions several times to help build up my endurance and that helped a lot. You can do it!


----------



## mrsp14

Yeah had a quick look through last night... Reckon I'll have to maybe do week 4 a couple time before attempting week 5!!

When did you do it? I wanna do it at night so I can't really be seen... Feel like I'll look a bit silly running then walking and running them walking!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I did mine during the mornings, most people are at work and it was cooler (I started earlier last year). Don't worry about people watching you, most people will only see you stop or start and won't be watching you do it a bunch of times. Besides, we all have to start somewhere! Lose yourself in your music!


----------



## Louise23

I have never heard of this!! I've just googled it and I think I'm going to give it a go !! It sounds doable! Do u do it everyday? Or every other day? How does it work? :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Every other day, you want to give yourself a break inbetween :)


----------



## Louise23

Hey mrsp did u do it yet hun? I'm going to do it for the first time tonight when oh gets home :)


----------



## mrsp14

Doing it today... Forgot to get a sports bra so didn't do it yesterday!!!

Am seriously considering going out every day.... So is do each day twice... I'm so desperate to start losing my bloody weight :-(


----------



## Try Rocking

Don't push yourself too hard, you don't want to get hurt! 

Have fun you guys!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've just started doing something similar on the runkeeper app to run 5k in 8 weeks. I started last night but I was thinking about doing the same workout tonight to see how it goes. 

I dd it at night too so I wouldn't be seen floppin around like an injured seal :haha: felt like I'd missed an opportunity this morning when I woke up and it was foggy :haha:


----------



## Mea

I'm just about to start doing it as me and a friend are planning to run 10k in October for charity. We might also do the race for life in the summer as a warm up as its only 5k. 
I can't wait to start just waiting for my new trainers to arrive.


----------



## ZoMo

I am on week 2 day 2, I had a peek at week 3 and think i may struggle!!! I do it at home on my treadmill due to a phobia of being seen flumping around the streets!! Its nice to find others on here doing it too. I will need a bit of support and motivation from others doing it to keep me going!!


----------



## mrsp14

So my first run was a disaster! My (new) jogging bottoms kept falling down so I had to hold them up, and I got a blister on my heel that popped so I ended up not even finishing :-(


----------



## ZoMo

mrsp14 said:


> So my first run was a disaster! My (new) jogging bottoms kept falling down so I had to hold them up, and I got a blister on my heel that popped so I ended up not even finishing :-(

Oops! Sounds painful and frustrating. My leggings are always working their way down with my tops riding up, at least on my treadmill though the only ones to witness this horrifying scene are my guinea pigs who sit and watch me. 

How were you finding it until the wardrobe issues put an end to it?


----------



## mrsp14

ZoMo said:


> mrsp14 said:
> 
> 
> So my first run was a disaster! My (new) jogging bottoms kept falling down so I had to hold them up, and I got a blister on my heel that popped so I ended up not even finishing :-(
> 
> Oops! Sounds painful and frustrating. My leggings are always working their way down with my tops riding up, at least on my treadmill though the only ones to witness this horrifying scene are my guinea pigs who sit and watch me.
> 
> How were you finding it until the wardrobe issues put an end to it?Click to expand...

I found it hard... I am ridiculously unfit despite walking everywhere with DS in a sling and pushing DD in the buggy!!! But it was doable. Thinking I may do week one twice cos I was struggling to run for a minute.... I did it but when she said to slow to a walk I was relieved!!! I'm so frustrated about my blister though, I'm so motivated to do this and u wanted to run every day, but am thinking tomorrow I'd just end up rubbing the blister raw again. Gonna have to get some compeed!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Ouch that sounds painful. Hopefully next time goes much smoother! 

Even at the end I was relieved when she told me to stop and walk lol I started the couch to 10k and I did 50 minutes and was ready to die lol


----------



## Louise23

I did it this morning. Was scared about being seen. I also struggle to run. I can walk miles and hAve been doing but running just about could kill me!! I aim to carry it on through to the end though


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Doing week 1 twice is a great idea! I might try that


----------



## mrsp14

Lil_Pixie said:


> Doing week 1 twice is a great idea! I might try that

My biggest reason for doing this is to work my breathing out... I seem to forget how to breathe when I run!!!


----------



## ZoMo

I may have a different version to you guys as mine doesnt talk, it just beeps between walk and run. Where did you get yours from? Mine is the C25K Lite phone app by Guy Hoffman. Week 2 on this one is 5 mins warm up, 90 seconds run (slow jog in my case!) 90 seconds walk, repeating for 20 mins then 5 mins cool down - is it the same as yours?

I need to lose 7 stone to get comfortably into my healthy BMI so I have a very long way to go yet but am just about managing to keep up with it on week 2 albeit i look like a beetroot afterwards. 

I am doing it every other day with fitness games (eg Just Dance and Zumba on the Wii and PS3) on the non running days, this gives my battered knees and ankles a bit of time to recover! I find if I try to run every day I just feel exhausted and achey, this way I actually feel more energised every day.


----------



## mrsp14

ZoMo said:


> I may have a different version to you guys as mine doesnt talk, it just beeps between walk and run. Where did you get yours from? Mine is the C25K Lite phone app by Guy Hoffman. Week 2 on this one is 5 mins warm up, 90 seconds run (slow jog in my case!) 90 seconds walk, repeating for 20 mins then 5 mins cool down - is it the same as yours?
> 
> I need to lose 7 stone to get comfortably into my healthy BMI so I have a very long way to go yet but am just about managing to keep up with it on week 2 albeit i look like a beetroot afterwards.
> 
> I am doing it every other day with fitness games (eg Just Dance and Zumba on the Wii and PS3) on the non running days, this gives my battered knees and ankles a bit of time to recover! I find if I try to run every day I just feel exhausted and achey, this way I actually feel more energised every day.

I'm using the NHS podcast. Sounds like its the same tho. I've missed the last 5 days cos both kiddies have been ill :-( hoping to get out again this weekend tho.


----------



## ZoMo

I will have a look for the NHS podcast. My feet are permanently killing me now. After nearly completing week 3 (one more to go), the soles of my feet feel like two big bruises!!! I have put insoles in my trainers but they havent made much of a difference other than strangely I have been getting electric shocks off the treadmill since doing this!

My baby has been ill too, she has some viral infection, puke and diarrhoea everywhere. Yuk. Cant even take her out for a good buggy walk for some fresh air as it is chuffing freezing out there!!!!!


----------



## ZoMo

Just started week 4. F*ck me that's hard. Managed all the way to the last 5 min run and then nearly died of exhaustion. I put in an extra minute walk before starting the final run then had to break the run into 2.5 mins, walk, 1.5 mins, walk and 1 min. It took me 36 minutes with the cool down and it was 2.15 miles. I do think its a very severe step up from week 3. Will keep plugging away at it. I was glad of the snow outside to stand in afterwards to cool off!


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi 

I am thinking about doing this :) on the nhs podcast she talks to you so how do you listen to music at the same time lol....I need my music!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

On mine you could still listen to music, it would just fade out the music so he/she could talk and then the music would come back on :)


----------



## Fallen8905

Yay! Definitely going to give it a go! Just need to get running trainers lol


----------



## mrsp14

Most of them let you listen to your own music... i would never get through without music!!

Anyway...quick update...since posting this at the beginning of January i'm now on....week 2 day 1!!!

It was just one thing after the other... we're in the middle of a move overseas... waiting for visas so have been staying with family whilst waiting for visas. It just got ridiculous trying to find the time to go out for a run.Anyay we've been in a hotel for the last two weeks so ive been using the gym. Actually have found it easier on a treadmill than in the great outdoors... but then im wondering if this is because the only times ive been outside are in tehsnow so the air is cold which hurts the lungs even without running!!
Anyway... (lots of anyways!!) we fly to Saudi on Monday... land turesday am... so im gonna be realisitc and aim to go out wednesday evening... after dark for two reasons...1)dont want the new neighbours to witness the horendousness that is me running and 2) i suspect that after freezing cold UK i'll find it way to hot to run during the day over there so the evenings will be cooler


----------



## ZoMo

Well I got to Week 4 then got flu and was bed ridden for 4 days! 3 weeks on and I am still bunged up and have a chest full of stuff to cough up so I will be back to square one by the time I can get going again.


----------



## Loui1001

I did it last year and loved it, I stupidly got out of the habit when I went back to work after maternity leave....... So I'm starting again this week. It's definitely manageable, just need to get used to aching legs and purple face again!


----------



## Tinylo

I'm doing this too, I start week 5 tomorrow and blimey its a big jump from 5 mins to 7 mins.......I might have to try 6 mins for a week and then progress to 7 mins.

But to be fair i didn't think I'd get to 5mins when I started so I guess it's good to push things along.

I do feel fab afterwards and I've had a bit of me time too


----------



## Dinah93

I started a few weeks ago then got a horrific cold and cough that's dragged on for two weeks now, hoping to be able to restart next week.


----------



## gumb69

I am training for a triathalonand was running the 5k after 4 weeks, but it was really really tough. i only managed to run once a week as i had to be on the exercise bike twice a wekk doing 18k each time.
I got the flu and was bed ridden for 3 days am still on antibiotics and nowhere near ready to run again!!! So frustrating. Triathalon in may and it's slipping away !!! arrrgh
best of luck running ladies. YOU CAN DO IT, YOU ARE A MUMMY X


----------



## threebirds

Ive just started:)


----------

